# Do you get rubbish like this through your door



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Every week these papers come through the door and most of the time go straight in the paper bin. _Sometimes, maybe twice a year_ I look through the shops we have near here that I use regularly, Lidl, Rewe, Aldi, (we also have Neto and Norma, but I don´t use them) The others are miles away.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Not that much comes into our house.

To save the postman a walk, I fixed our letter box on the five bar gate, close to the recycling bin. 

All unwanted stuff without a name or address, goes the few paces straight into it.  
.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't know what happens in towns and cities but here in rural Spain we never get anything of the sort. Thankfully.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Virtually nothing here these days either.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Here we can ask the postie to deliver the 'pubs' or not and they respect our choice. It's the bluddy cold calls we can't stop.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

This doesn't come with the post its delivered by the free newspaper firm, the Germans love it, finding all the stuff in there they didn't know they wanted before. The leaflets give you all the special offers that are on in each shop, sometimes there will be something good, garden tools, or DIY stuff, Hans did used to glans through sometimes, but mostly he spotted things in the shop while I did the grocery shopping.

I stuck a notice above the letter box when I went away, no newspapers or advertising, didn't do any good, Horst piled up what was shoved through our door regardless of the notice, boy was it heavy to carry to the paper bin.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Possibly one or two items a day...mostly by the post office but a few by handbillers….(perhaps that's not a word!).
The posties get a small commission for the quantity of rubbish they deliver so we don't complain.:surprise:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Don´t you all get a weekly free newspaper from your area anymore ?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Our free newspaper is now picked up at the checkout of shops and supermarkets. Less waste and distribution costs. We only pick it up when we need paper to light the fire.

Ray.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

JanHank said:


> Don´t you all get a weekly free newspaper from your area anymore ?


I'd forgotten about them. Yes, we used to receive them, but not any more.

I remember that not so many years ago there were reports of newspaper deliverers not bothering and simply chucking them in bulk into a hedge. Maybe that's why they stopped here.
.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We do get the odd one or two here. As, out of the ones that would send them, we only really have a Lidl close by there is not much point really. There is a diy shop that sends out to local households but that is about it. Like others the delivery of free papers stopped a while ago. In our case it was the lack of paper boys and girls will to do the job! If we want one now we have to buy it from the shop 

Before we came away I made the effort to unsubscribe from all those mail order things that get sent when you buy one single item from a company. The biggest nuisance was Saga insurance but I have stopped them now.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Wellwellwell, I thought I'd give myself something today I have never had before, a long sit in bed reading the paper adverts and already on Norma page 4 I have seen just what I didn't know I needed, a designer toilet seat for 22.99€ but I know I must suppress my excitement because they won't fit my high disabled loo.😕
I will see if there's anything else I didn't know I wanted. Or maybe I'm fed up already and will get up and do something useful.😄

Next page reminding me of Valentine's day shortly. Another too money spinner.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I see why nobody is mad keen to pick up tools from here , Lidl have a Bosch battery drill usually 149.99€ for 79.99€

Netto have old No. 7 Jack Daniel´s 70cl 14.88€ is that a good price, don´t drink it myself. 2 X 20 crates of Hasseroeder beer for 16.00€ its not a bad beer. You see there ´s so much in these leaflets to tempt gullible people.

I saw Jeans in 2 of them, awful modern leg strangling Jeans, I hate seeing them on young women let alone old fogeys, where can I get decent clothes these days, its all KIK, NDK, and the rest of the cheap shops around here and internet 9 out of 10 time I send the stuff back because it´s such poor quality.

I´ll have a look to see if I can find some worn out jeans :grin2: 

These aren't tight, but the second one is better don´t you think >


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Is 22.99C the set temperature Jan?:surprise:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Totally ludicrous. Whenever I see mostly women wearing shredded jeans I feel like offering them my old ones which are in far better condition.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh Jan, I so agree with you. You cannot even get decent clothes at Marks and Spencer any more. They decided to try to beat the fashion stores rather than produce good quality, comfortable clothes that you could wash and wear for years.

What is, by the way, a "designer" toilet seat? Will it fit in the van? I am feeling the urge  to get one.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Probably Pat a regular toilet seat with a bizarre logo emblazed onto it at four times the price.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Here they are :grin2: very powsh I´m sure.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yuck.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Id go for the soft close toilet seats 

As I replace mine I much prefer those 

I don’t much care for decorated toilet seats, but hey it takes all sorts 

I don’t have any trouble finding clothes that are reasonable quality and comfortable and wash and wear well 

Jeans that are ripped? Well having so many grandkids that’s a norm , but my eldest grandson will tell you that once I repaired a tear in his designer jeans ooopps :nerd::grin2:

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just replaced one of the toilet seats with a soft close one ready for the complaints when my wife comes back. As the old one a good quality wooden one was yellowing and two marks where the lid wore the paint.

Ray.


----------



## Relyat (Oct 6, 2020)

Do you get toilet seats through your door?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes, don't you.?
It was a reply to a post by Sandra who is no longer with us.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Yes, don't you.?
> It was a reply to a post by Sandra who is no longer with us.
> 
> Ray.


What do you mean *she is no longer with us* Ray, I know she hasn´t posted for ages, but what have I missed.

She last looked In on the 22nd of this month.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

All down to interpretation Jan. That post was more than a year old.

Ray.


----------

